# I was on the Radio



## landpirate (Jan 5, 2016)

So just before christmas I got asked by friends to go on their radio show to have a chat. I managed to get a little plug in for STP and I chat a tiny bit about living in a van and squatting.

Its only community radio so nothing grand and we are a bit silly on it but if you want a listen the link is below. I will warn you that the first 18 minutes is about Star Wars and I don't say anything in that section, There's a few spoilers in there so if you haven't seen it or whatever then maybe fast forward that bit.


----------



## Tude (Jan 6, 2016)

Very cool!!


----------



## Hobo Mud (Jan 6, 2016)

That's awsome.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2016)

that's cool, i wish they could have talked more about squatting, seemed to just kinda gloss over it.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 7, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> that's cool, i wish they could have talked more about squatting, seemed to just kinda gloss over it.



Yeah me too, we had a really long chat about it the day before the show in preperation but after the bit about star wars on the live show we quickly ran out of time. Think the problem was they wanted me to talk about so many things it all just got a bit rushed.

Anyway, it was a fun experience and I'm sure it can happen again. You can get me on as a podcast guest when that gets resurrected


----------



## Mankini (Jan 7, 2016)

cool


----------



## Anagor (Jan 10, 2016)

Awesome!


----------

